# I saw Antonio McDyess last night and there was no limp



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey guys. I am not a Knicks fan but I thought I would pass this bit of news on to you guys. Its good news. I live in the building next to where McDyess lives on the Upper West Side. As I was walking my dog last night, McDyess was outside, about 3 feet from where I was, chatting on his cell phone. Some chick came out to meet him, very fine, and they walked away. McDyess, i would have to say, showed absolutely zero signs of a limp. Its not a scientific analysis, but I based on my being that close to the guy, I would say he looks to be in excellent shape. Just thought I would pass it along


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

If your serious, thats great news.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

i am 100% serious. Again, its not a scientific reason to be excited, but I couldnt find anything wrong with the way the guy walked and i stared at him for a good half block.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds good. Hes been off of the cruchtes for a little bit now, but i think they have to wait for medical clearance before he can even begin to have a full body practice. So i wouldnt be suprised if you saw him walking about. I hope he can actually play though. But good news to here.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

He didnt seem to be in pain and looked to be in excellent health. I mean the guy was ripped. Hopefully its a good indicator that he can get his career back on track. If he can get back out there, then the Knicks can be a factor in the east.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McDyess lives in Monte Carlo Monaco?

-Petey


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

No but I have a place on the upper west side for when I am in the states on business. McDyess lives in the trump complex west of 70th and west end if you ever want to see him.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> No but I have a place on the upper west side for when I am in the states on business. McDyess lives at 70th and west end if you ever want to see him.


I'd delete that ASAP, you could very well get suspended for that.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

He does live in the upperwest side, I can confirm it


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I'd delete that ASAP, you could very well get suspended for that.


Just trying to prove a point. According to my security guard, he walks around all the time in the neighborhood. I dont think its a surprise to anyone but me. but i am only here a couple of weeks out of the year.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Im just warning you, people have gotten suspended for similar things, even though you obviously don't mean any harm by it.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

ok changed, no harm meant, plus i think McDyess could take anyone on this board  .


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> ok changed, no harm meant, plus i think McDyess could take anyone on this board  .


Even God?


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

is God 6-10 250 with about 3% body fat? 

 

You have got to know that I am kidding just in case


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> is God 6-10 250 with about 3% body fat?
> 
> 
> ...


you should've walked up to him told him you were a big knick fan and asked how he was


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah, you should've stood on you tip toes reached your hand up and shook the guys hand.


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

You guys should no that he does not practice with us yet, nor does he try to hang out with most of us. Kurt and Allan don't think he will play this year.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SlavkoVranes </b>!
> ...us....


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Oh yeah BTW guys, Im not actually a loud mouthed Aussie, Im really Keith Van Horn and I miss my mummy....


Slavko? I mean what the...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!


Yeah the guy thinks he's SlavkoVranes


----------

